
Mimetypes versus Extensions - brettcvz
http://filepicker.tumblr.com/post/25242715236/mimetypes-versus-extensions
======
phene
The unfortunate thing with mime-types, is that even though you get text/* or
image/*, they are not reliable. For example, how do you ask "is this an image
I can reliably put into an <img/> tag and have it successfully render?" From
what I've seen, the only options are whitelists of specific content types or
extensions.

